# 43 years old plus - IVF & donor abroad in Europe clinic advise



## Postivevibes (Sep 4, 2018)

I'm looking for advise on the following;

Women who have just turned 43 years who require IVF and or donor egg and their experiences of 

REPROMEDA - Brno, Czech Republic & IVF drug perscriptions in the UK 

and of any recommended clinics in Europe for these procedures and experiences other women of this age have had. 

All advise welcome and needed. Still being hopeful and like us all looking forward to bring new life into our lives. 

Warmest of wishes and pixidust to all


----------



## 3babies (Aug 31, 2008)

Most pharmacies in the UK will need the original prescription for oversea prescriptions but there is a pharmacy in Shadwell East London called Rigcharm Pharmacy (Alis) who accept emailed prescriptions & will even post out meds once payment is made over the phone. I've used them over the years when i've cycled with Reprofit also in Brno. My son was a result of Reprofit International to whom i'm so grateful for. Then this summer i decided to try Team Miracle in Northern Cyprus. They are brilliant & also offer Tandem cycyle options of using both own eggs & donor eggs. I transferred 4 top grade embryos & 1 stuck thankfully but i also have 3 frosties on      TM have great results which is what made me navigate towards Cyprus & they have English coordinators which helped.
Have you ever cycled abroad b4?


----------



## aster10 (Nov 4, 2015)

I had DE (DD - double donation, to be precise) at Zlin in the Czech Republic and at FIV Marbella in Spain. Was never successful at Zlin, god knows why, but was successful at FIV Marbella. There is so much choice actually! I would have thought that the Czech Republic and maybe Poland offer lowest prices in the EU.


----------



## Postivevibes (Sep 4, 2018)

Thanks so much for this information because it really helps. x


----------



## Postivevibes (Sep 4, 2018)

3 babies, it is very timely that you put about Cyprus because I just sadi to my partner this morning about Tandem and Team M in Cyprus. We are at the very beginning of all of this and it has been to be honest so far a draining experience. We've not had any IVF cycles at all but have decided to opt for abroad due to cost. Any info we can get is welcomed with open arms as we feel like we've been swimming in mud. x


----------



## Postivevibes (Sep 4, 2018)

Such a huge thankyou for this info and congratulations as well. It's so weird because this morning I just said to my husband about this clinic! the timing is unbelievable.x Are there problems getting meds over here though for this?


----------



## 3babies (Aug 31, 2008)

TM have a link to a pharmacy UK based so your meds are posted from the UK & you receive within a few days after payment has been made into their UK bank acc: which helped loads so i didn't need a prescription when cycling with TM


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I could recommend my clinic, I have been happy with docs, treatment, prices and communication


----------



## Jiblet (Dec 21, 2015)

New Life, New Life, New Life! Best clinic ever having tried out 4 separate ones which all failed. I'm 46 used a donor. Had 5 AA blasts with NL, 3 still on ice and 4 months pregnant.  They do things properly, run tests that are necessary not just nice to have like my two llondon clinics did and two separate Spanish clinics did. Plus, Greece so much cheaper!!! I highly recommend. 

😊


----------

